# Having 8Gb RAM on Windows 10 but only read 4Gb(3.21 usable)



## ramavz

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A4-6300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 19 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3275 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 8370D, 768 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 195 GB (116 GB Free); D: 270 GB (105 GB Free);
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., F2A68HM-S1
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

I actually have 8Gb RAM installed and it works perfectly. but it only reads 4Gb. So I was wondering what is the problem here, I already have a 64bit of windows. How to make the Windows read both my DDR3 RAMS?


----------



## flavallee

*Gigabyte GA-F2A68HM-S1* motherboard
It has 2 DIMM slots and supports a maximum of 64 GB of DDR3 RAM.

I'm assuming you have 2 - 4 GB modules in yours.
Are they identical or mismatched modules?
Are they both fully seated in their slots?
Are they both recognized in the BIOS?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ramavz

flavallee said:


> *Gigabyte GA-F2A68HM-S1* motherboard
> It has 2 DIMM slots and supports a maximum of 64 GB of DDR3 RAM.
> 
> I'm assuming you have 2 - 4 GB modules in yours.
> Are they identical or mismatched modules?
> Are they both fully seated in their slots?
> Are they both recognized in the BIOS?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------


Yes Both my RAMS has 4096 MBytes , but they don't have the same manufacturer, slot 1 has A-Data Technology while the other is Kingston. 2nd question, yes they are both fully seated i think, for "CPU-Z" a program read both RAMs as 8Gb,(shown photos below) I even tried to interchange them by slots, nothing happen still the same. 3rd question. I am not sure, i don't understand this BIOS thing. mind explaining further.. Thank you by the way for your reply.


----------



## flavallee

Are BOTH of these boxes unchecked in the *System Configuration* window "Boot" tab advanced settings?










They should BOTH be unchecked.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ramavz

flavallee said:


> Are BOTH of these boxes unchecked in the *System Configuration* window "Boot" tab advanced settings?
> 
> View attachment 256908
> 
> 
> They should BOTH be unchecked.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Yes they are already unchecked from the start. It still read 4Gb


----------



## flavallee

Your computer has an AMD processor which has integrated AMD graphics which will use a certain amount of the computer's RAM, but I seriously doubt that it'll dedicate over 4 GB to it.
I avoid computers that have AMD processors and graphics, so I'm in foreign territory here.

How long has your computer had this "3.21 GB usable" issue?
What was done to it before this issue occurred?

I've requested a hardware expert to jump in, so be patient until he replies.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SixShooter14

ramavz said:


> Yes they are already unchecked from the start. It still read 4Gb


Have you tried removing 1 (one) RAM module? See if it still reads 4GB.


----------



## OverTallman

flavallee said:


> YI've requested a hardware expert to jump in, so be patient until he replies.


No idea... though it's interesting the memory runs at single channel despite both modules have been detected by CPU-Z.

However one of my friends has similar problem with his A8-5500 desktop, 8GB installed but only 4GB usable.


----------



## flavallee

I was wondering about that too.
The Dell desktop that I'm currently on has 4 - 2 GB DDR3 modules.
CPU-Z shows DDR3 "dual" channel.

Select the *SPD* tab.
Does it show a "Slot 1" and a "Slot 2" in the drop-down menu at the upper left?
Does it show 4 GB(4096 MB) in each slot?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ramavz

flavallee said:


> I was wondering about that too.
> The Dell desktop that I'm currently on has 4 - 2 GB DDR3 modules.
> CPU-Z shows DDR3 "dual" channel.
> 
> Select the *SPD* tab.
> Does it show a "Slot 1" and a "Slot 2" in the drop-down menu at the upper left?
> Does it show 4 GB(4096 MB) in each slot?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Yes (photos shown below)


----------



## ramavz

SixShooter14 said:


> Have you tried removing 1 (one) RAM module? See if it still reads 4GB.


never done it. but ill try.


----------



## SixShooter14

ramavz said:


> never done it. but ill try.


I doubt it helps if CPU-Z is recognizing 8GB. But worth trying each module separately and in each slot. Just to try to rule out the RAM modules and slots as being faulty.

Seems like something is limiting it to single channel. But Idk what.


----------



## flavallee

> How long has your computer had this "3.21 GB usable" issue?
> What was done to it before this issue occurred?


You haven't answered these questions yet.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ramavz

flavallee said:


> You haven't answered these questions yet.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Actually my computer OS was Windows 7 Pro 32 bit, and I know 32bit is has a limited memory up to 4Gb, so i bought a licensed Windows 10 64bit so I can use the full capacity of my RAM. but then again, still, it doesn't read the full memory. and to answer the question regarding the"3.21GB usable" issue..it was already there since i had the Windows 7 PRO 32bit..


----------



## flavallee

If I understand you correctly: 

BEFORE you switched from Windows 7 Pro 32-bit to Windows 10 Pro 64-bit, your computer had 8 GB(4 GB X 2) of RAM and showed 3.21 GB usable?

AFTER you switched from Windows 7 Pro 32-bit to Windows 10 Pro 64-bit, your computer still showed 3.21 GB usable?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ramavz

flavallee said:


> If I understand you correctly:
> 
> BEFORE you switched from Windows 7 Pro 32-bit to Windows 10 Pro 64-bit, your computer had 8 GB(4 GB X 2) of RAM and showed 3.21 GB usable?
> 
> AFTER you switched from Windows 7 Pro 32-bit to Windows 10 Pro 64-bit, your computer still showed 3.21 GB usable?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


When my OS was Windows 7 32 bit, the installed RAM in the system properties was 4.00Gb (2.41 usable), but I already had the 8 gig of RAM installed and the CPU-Z still reads it..... then next.. .AFTER switching to Windows 10 64 bit, the installed RAM in the system properties then showed 4.00Gb (3.21 usable) . thats exactly what i mean..


----------



## SixShooter14

Sounds like something didn't change from 32bit to 64bit. Or the BIOS was never updated.


----------



## flavallee

If *8 GB* of RAM is installed in your computer and it shows *4.00 GB*(2.41 GB usable) in Windows 7 32-bit and *4.00 GB*(3.21 GB usable) in Windows 10 64-bit, something definitely isn't right. 

Your computer's Gigabyte motherboard has a newer UEFI BIOS.
I've only owned and worked on computers that have an older legacy BIOS, so I have no idea if some setting change in yours needs to be done. 
I've already checked the BIOS updates for it, and there are none that address memory issues.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 123Zbyniek

Please check what modules of memory you have acc. to "Memory Support List" from 2014/12/18 (http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-F2A68HM-S1-rev-10#support-doc). The problem may be due to the use of DS memory in one slot and SS memory in the other slot. I had a similar case with the Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L motherboard. I was forced to use the same memory in two sockets (channels 1 and 3 or channels 2 and 4). The exact information should be in the instruction sheet. Using ADATA and Kingston memory was not a good idea. The instruction recommends the same memory. Memory 4GB / 1600 Kingston can be as DS and SS according to the list and memory 4GB / 1600 ADATA are SS only.


----------

